# 2016.5-2017 Piston Failures-Any updates from GM?



## VWGUY (Jun 9, 2017)

My 2016.5 hasn't had the piston issue yes, but there are several people have had the issue. Any updates to stop this issue? Post below if you had this issue and the year and mileage at replacement. Thanks!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

So in your first three posts you have asked if anyone has had problems with their new Cruzes. You must have spent too much time in loaners from your VW dealerships.


----------



## VWGUY (Jun 9, 2017)

Just wondering if GM has a fix that is all. We here people having the issue and getting there vehicle fixed, but no real reason why it happening.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

VWGUY said:


> Just wondering if GM has a fix that is all. We here people having the issue and getting there vehicle fixed, but no real reason why it happening.


This sounds like an early run manufacturing issue. Later engines haven't been having this issue.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Same as the gen 1, no real surprise here. And some gen 1 later year models still had the issue, but most haven't.


----------



## VWGUY (Jun 9, 2017)

Thats interesting because we do have people on here with 2016.5 with no issues and have close to 40000 miles. I am at 14000 and my car runs great. Just had the O2 replaced for the P015B code that seems to be popping up. Was the O2 sensor and this code causing this issue of running lean and burning up pistons?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> This sounds like an early run manufacturing issue. Later engines haven't been having this issue.


17's have had it happen too. Not sure whether there's any correlation between Mexico/US assy for the 17 model year.



VWGUY said:


> Thats interesting because we do have people on here with 2016.5 with no issues and have close to 40000 miles. I am at 14000 and my car runs great. Just had the O2 replaced for the P015B code that seems to be popping up. Was the O2 sensor and this code causing this issue of running lean and burning up pistons?


GM's TSB for piston replacement specifically calls out looking for leaks or conditions that may cause it to run lean. I haven't yet had an O2 sensor issue on my 16.5, but I could see that as doing it.

I think they'll release an ECU reflash in the near future given the rate some cars have been continually taking out O2 sensors.


----------



## VWGUY (Jun 9, 2017)

Do you have a copy of the TSB? Also how many miles do you have on your 2016.5? Mine runs great, it has had a little rough idle a few times but nothing big.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

VWGUY said:


> Do you have a copy of the TSB? Also how many miles do you have on your 2016.5? Mine runs great, it has had a little rough idle a few times but nothing big.


12.5 or so.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/369-gen2-service-issues/201050-cylinder-1-misfire-no-loss-power.html

Midway through this post ^


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

40k on my 2017 Hatch and nothing to report. 

Apparently not what you wanted to hear though.


----------



## RebeccaMarie (Feb 24, 2018)

My 2017 Cruze with 8k miles—check engine light came on along with “service stabilitack message”. I was just told yesterday they have to replace the pistons. I’m not happy about this....


----------



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

Any other symptoms?


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

60,000 miles on my '17 hatch. Still nothing to report.


----------



## travis4 (Sep 10, 2017)

2016.5 sedan (ohio) with 24K cyl #2 misfire - getting new engine - gave me a loaner
hope it is better than the first - no other issues on this babied car
no real signs other than gas mileage getting worse it seemed - then P0302 and rough running


----------



## ethangsmith (May 7, 2017)

We had a 17 Cruze towed into the shop Thursday with damaged pistons. Teardown and repair will happen this coming week.


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

ethangsmith said:


> We had a 17 Cruze towed into the shop Thursday with damaged pistons. Teardown and repair will happen this coming week.


How many miles on the car?


----------



## ethangsmith (May 7, 2017)

I can't remember, I think it was low, like 20-30K miles. If I remember, I'll look on Monday.


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

ethangsmith said:


> I can't remember, I think it was low, like 20-30K miles. If I remember, I'll look on Monday.


Wow, not much milage. Good luck on the repairs!


----------



## ethangsmith (May 7, 2017)

24552 miles.


----------



## wildabouthorses (Jan 7, 2018)

ethangsmith said:


> We had a 17 Cruze towed into the shop Thursday with damaged pistons. Teardown and repair will happen this coming week.


 may I ask what octane grade of gas used and when vehicle was made (early or late) just curious!


----------



## ethangsmith (May 7, 2017)

Jan 18th 2017. Do not know what type of fuel was used- it was brought here by another shop.


----------



## GraySkies (Feb 6, 2018)

2016.5 LT with 43k on it. Just went in the shop for new engine. Cylinder number one piston broke and damaged cylinder wall. Hoping new engine has "re-designed" pistons I keep hearing about. Will make sure to use premium gas from now on (sigh... this car was supposed to be an "economy" move for us)...


----------



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

Crossing my fingers and toes that mine holds it together long enough for my lease to be done.... in another 27 months.  With all the engine issues being reported, I really don't think any of these are going to make it into high mileage territory without major repairs it seems like.


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

GraySkies said:


> 2016.5 LT with 43k on it. Just went in the shop for new engine. Cylinder number one piston broke and damaged cylinder wall. Hoping new engine has "re-designed" pistons I keep hearing about. Will make sure to use premium gas from now on (sigh... this car was supposed to be an "economy" move for us)...


OK, OK, OK I have scanned through many threads and read enough posts on the LSPI, cracked pistons, and engine replacements etc that I will fill up next week with 93 octane. Gas price in NJ at Costco today is; regular (87) $2.65, premium (93) $2.97. I’m figuring spending about $4 more for the tank full. So much for the “Economy Car” that the owners manual says ok to use 87 octane. It doen’t say “use premium 91/93 to help avoid blowing out a piston! 

Quite frankly if I knew of this “possible” major problem on the 2017 Cruze before 11/15/2017 I never would have purchased the car. Please don’t get me wrong though, I truly like the car so far (except AS/S feature) It handles well, has decent pick-up, is comfortable and fun to drive, gets good gas mileage, and this past winter the heated seats were really NICE on my tush when it’s 15 degrees outside. 

So is GM guilty of false advertising? Should they have recommended using higher octane in the owners manual and have the Sales people tell you that when you’re shopping around to buy a new car? (Good luck with that one). Was it a bad designed piston / engine or did they get a bad batch of bad pistons from their suppliers? Will GM fess up and admit there is a problem? Who really knows? I guess only time will tell. 

Just want to say “Good luck” on the repairs and replacements to any CT Member that’s facing a cracked piston through no fault of their own!


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Even if GM does fess up to a known piston issue (like they did with my G8's piston problem) they will most likely continue to only fix the problem on vehicles that actually experience it. Be thankful they're doing anything at all, as with my LS3 piston problem, they knew about it, published TSBs and corrective actions dealerships were supposed to take ... but even though it's a known issue, GM will NOT pay for any repairs under warranty if ANY modifications have been made, even if you put something as simple as an aftermarket air filter like a K&N or AEM ... etc. So much for the magnuson moss warranty act that's supposed to protect consumers.


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

spaycace said:


> . but even though it's a known issue, GM will NOT pay for any repairs under warranty if ANY modifications have been made, even if you put something as simple as an aftermarket air filter like a K&N or AEM ... etc. So much for the magnuson moss warranty act that's supposed to protect consumers.


You are correct and that’s why I would not get a tune until after the Powertrain Warranty expires.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I don't know of ANY warranty act that would protect ANYone when mods are done. 

As for the tune. No one has spoken out yet. Only stock cars. And it's pointing out to lower octane. Although one guy found on youtube did an exhaust mod. 

Course, you all might have heard something else. I"ve only owned my cruze 7 months now.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

snowwy66 said:


> I don't know of ANY warranty act that would protect ANYone when mods are done.
> 
> As for the tune. No one has spoken out yet. Only stock cars. And it's pointing out to lower octane. Although one guy found on youtube did an exhaust mod.
> 
> Course, you all might have heard something else. I"ve only owned my cruze 7 months now.


Couple tuned guys on the FB side of things have cracked em too


----------



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

Would it be worth going to the 2018 Cruze? I have a gen2 2016 with 19,000 miles with no problems. I wanted to get a tune and a CAI, but I'm little nervous with this because of my warranty and the piston issues. I'm currently running premium and have a muffler delete.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> As for the tune. No one has spoken out yet. Only stock cars. And it's pointing out to lower octane. Although one guy found on youtube did an exhaust mod.


And a BNR tune, if it's the guy I'm thinking about.


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

Taxman said:


> And a BNR tune, if it's the guy I'm thinking about.


Taxman it is the guy you are thinking about, he’s posted several videos on you tube. Not only did he have a Exhaust Mod and BNR tune - HE DROVE THE CAR TO THE DEALERSHIP WITH THE “BNR” logos etc still on it. Did you ever hear of “Waving a Red Flag” in front of a bull?


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Well; it's not RED, but :wavetowel2:...you can use your imagination.


----------



## Zulukilla8 (Apr 5, 2018)

Do the 2018 have this problem?


----------



## 17Cruzer (Apr 18, 2017)

llbanks522 said:


> OK, OK, OK I have scanned through many threads and read enough posts on the LSPI, cracked pistons, and engine replacements etc that I will fill up next week with 93 octane. Gas price in NJ at Costco today is; regular (87) $2.65, premium (93) $2.97. I’m figuring spending about $4 more for the tank full. So much for the “Economy Car” that the owners manual says ok to use 87 octane. It doen’t say “use premium 91/93 to help avoid blowing out a piston!
> 
> Quite frankly if I knew of this “possible” major problem on the 2017 Cruze before 11/15/2017 I never would have purchased the car. Please don’t get me wrong though, I truly like the car so far (except AS/S feature) It handles well, has decent pick-up, is comfortable and fun to drive, gets good gas mileage, and this past winter the heated seats were really NICE on my tush when it’s 15 degrees outside.
> 
> ...


IMHO, I think the Auto Stop/Start may be a contributing factor to cracked pistons. Think about it.....any manual trans Cruzes exhibit this problem?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

17Cruzer said:


> IMHO, I think the Auto Stop/Start may be a contributing factor to cracked pistons. Think about it.....any manual trans Cruzes exhibit this problem?


Yes. More, actually. Probably a factor of engine load. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Taxman said:


> And a BNR tune, if it's the guy I'm thinking about.


Don't know if it's the same guy but yes he had a tune. 

I just ordered mine, too.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 17, 2018)

Zulukilla8 said:


> Do the 2018 have this problem?


If they do it might take a while to show up with the 2018's. 



17Cruzer said:


> IMHO, I think the Auto Stop/Start may be a contributing factor to cracked pistons. Think about it.....any manual trans Cruzes exhibit this problem?


I've read that the auto stop start always restarts the engine using the number one cylinder. If that's true, if it's not a contributing factor, it's one heck of a coincidence that most of the piston failures I've read about involve the number 1 cylinder.


----------



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

I don't think I've read of any instances where it WASN'T the #1 piston that bit the dust.


----------



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

Well you can always drive in L6 and stop the auto stop or order a tune . That's what I do, (I don't have a tune) I just drive in paddle shift mode everywhere. I have a 2016 gen2, and on hilly areas I just downshift and let it rev around 2500 to 3000, or higher .


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Premier17 said:


> I don't think I've read of any instances where it WASN'T the #1 piston that bit the dust.


There's been 1 or 2 on here that posted #2.


----------



## Ragalyisp (Sep 4, 2017)

This just makes me miss my first car. 91 integra gs. Made like 130hp, but man I couldn't break it if I tried. (I did. I did try)


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 17, 2018)

Premier17 said:


> I don't think I've read of any instances where it WASN'T the #1 piston that bit the dust.


I've read at least one report of number 3 being damaged along with #1. What's the next cylinder to fire after number one fires?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Pegasus said:


> I've read at least one report of number 3 being damaged along with #1. What's the next cylinder to fire after number one fires?


1 3 4 2


----------



## 17Cruzer (Apr 18, 2017)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/377-gen2-powertrain/231202-engine-self-destruct-2.html

See post 20.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 17, 2018)

17Cruzer said:


> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/377-gen2-powertrain/231202-engine-self-destruct-2.html
> 
> See post 20.


After reading both of the articles in the link, I still didn't see an answer as to why _almost_ all of the reports I hear about regarding piston cracking is the #1 cylinder piston.


----------



## Corayant (May 19, 2018)

2017 LT hatch here. California. Only 16k miles.... Stabilatrak, check engine light. Took it in yesterday. They are replacing the engine.


----------



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

Man, I really am just thinking of just getting rid of this car...


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 17, 2018)

Celdwist said:


> Man, I really am just thinking of just getting rid of this car...


Why? You previously said, 



> Would it be worth going to the 2018 Cruze? I have a gen2 2016 with 19,000 miles with no problems. I wanted to get a tune and a CAI, but I'm little nervous with this because of my warranty and the piston issues. I'm currently running premium and have a muffler delete.


My wife thought the same thing, but decided against it. If you're willing to spend the thousands of dollars extra that it might cost you over the life of the car to buy premium, the cylinder head cracking problem might not even be an issue. Of course, premium might be cheaper where you live, but where I live it just went to over $4 a gallon today. 

If you have a problem, maybe it'll happen prior to 60k miles, in which case it'll be under warranty. Even if you have spends thousands to replace the engine later on, it'll still be less of a hit than you might take selling it right now. 

If your piston does crack and you have to take it to Chevy service, you might want to put the original muffler on though.


----------



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

Yes I am aware I did say that. I really love this car, trust me I do. It's just this piston issue that I'm really worried about, but to be honest since I bought this car brand new, it's a better and cheaper option since I'm the only owner. I do run premium on every fill up, regardless. Shell or BP. How easy is it to misfire and caused a cracked piston? I also only drive in L6 mode, which disables auto stop. I mean how much can I do? I'm definitely going to use Amosoil next oil change, I've heard that's the best option.


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

Celdwist said:


> Yes I am aware I did say that. I really love this car, trust me I do. It's just this piston issue that I'm really worried about, but to be honest since I bought this car brand new, it's a better and cheaper option since I'm the only owner. I do run premium on every fill up, regardless. Shell or BP. How easy is it to misfire and caused a cracked piston? I also only drive in L6 mode, which disables auto stop. I mean how much can I do? I'm definitely going to use Amosoil next oil change, I've heard that's the best option.


Well I got my first free oil change / tire rotation at the dealership yesterday. Talked briefly to the the Service Manager. He kind of poo poo’d the cracked piston problems and said they really hadn’t seen any. That was the kind of answer I expected but he did hesitate in replying to my question and his body language indicated to me “WTH are you asking me that question for?” As for oil they use 100% synthetic, he didn’t know the actual brand as it has a GM part number and said 87 octane was fine for the gas. So every thing is beautiful according to “Mr. Murphy”

Anyway for me it’s:
93 Octane (Costco price in NJ today $2.79 for 87 and $3.05 for 93.
Drive in L6 ALL THE TIME
No “WOT” driving. 

Question for our group:
Does anyone have a good estimate on the magnitude of the number engine failures?
(If there are 75,000 2017 Cruzes out there - 10% failure rate would be 7,500 cars with a major engine failure. 1% would only be 750 cars.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 17, 2018)

Celdwist said:


> Yes I am aware I did say that. I really love this car, trust me I do. It's just this piston issue that I'm really worried about, but to be honest since I bought this car brand new, it's a better and cheaper option since I'm the only owner. I do run premium on every fill up, regardless. Shell or BP. How easy is it to misfire and caused a cracked piston? I also only drive in L6 mode, which disables auto stop. I mean how much can I do? I'm definitely going to use Amosoil next oil change, I've heard that's the best option.


I haven't heard any ancedotal reports of anyone doing what you are doing having that problem yet, so you are probably going to be fine. If you do have the problem doing all that, you'll be the first I've heard about. 




llbanks522 said:


> Well I got my first free oil change / tire rotation at the dealership yesterday. Talked briefly to the the Service Manager. He kind of poo poo’d the cracked piston problems and said they really hadn’t seen any. That was the kind of answer I expected but he did hesitate in replying to my question and his body language indicated to me “WTH are you asking me that question for?” As for oil they use 100% synthetic, he didn’t know the actual brand as it has a GM part number and said 87 octane was fine for the gas. So every thing is beautiful according to “Mr. Murphy”


Depending on the size of the dealership and the market where they are located, he probably hasn't seen any. My local dealer hasn't seen any either, at least in the gen 2 versions, but they're in a small market. 



llbanks522 said:


> Anyway for me it’s:
> 93 Octane (Costco price in NJ today $2.79 for 87 and $3.05 for 93.
> Drive in L6 ALL THE TIME
> No “WOT” driving.


As of this moment the local station is 3.159 for regular, 3.999 for premium. The nearest Costco is a 2 hr drive, even if you had a membership.
As far as WOT driving, the local interstate has an onramp so short that if you don't floor it you will be driving on the break down lane for awhile hoping to eventually get in between the line of semi's going 70 mph in the right lane. Vehicles in the left lanes typically are going 10-20 mph faster. 



llbanks522 said:


> Question for our group:
> Does anyone have a good estimate on the magnitude of the number engine failures?
> (If there are 75,000 2017 Cruzes out there - 10% failure rate would be 7,500 cars with a major engine failure. 1% would only be 750 cars.


Great question. The only people that would know would be Chevrolet, and they aren't saying. They also know the reason for it I'm betting, but they won't publically release that either. So that means people on forums are just left speculating and in some cases worrying.


----------



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

Here is a really funny and informative video explaining gas. It touches on preignition which is what is causing this! So it explains what it is and how higher octane helps! Give it a look.
https://youtu.be/wq6nRe2Lku0


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Curious as to how this preignition thing happens these days?

I know what caused it back in the 70's. But what causes it in the 21st century?


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

Pegasus said:


> Depending on the size of the dealership and the market where they are located, he probably hasn't seen any. My local dealer hasn't seen any either, at least in the gen 2 versions, but they're in a small market.
> 
> 
> As of this moment the local station is 3.159 for regular, 3.999 for premium. The nearest Costco is a 2 hr drive, even if you had a membership.
> ...


The dealership is one of the largest in NJ. It was his hesitation and looks in answering my question that led me to believe he has seen some, how many, who knows? But, like you said only Chevrolet knows for sure and they aren’t saying. Filled up today at Costco $2.93 for 93 Octane which was .12 cents cheaper then yesterday! Don’t know how that happened. I should have said “No WOT - Racing”. There is a on ramp here to Route 3 going into NY that you better put the pedal to the metal or get run over. The on ramp is very short and there are a lot of drivers who use the right lane to pass.. I will continue to use 93 octane and drive in L6 and really not worry about cracking a piston until after the warranty runs out.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I cant NOT for the likes of me. Figure out why law is slower traffic to the right. Yet they won't drive in the right. Instead, they clog up traffic in the middle.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> i cant not for the likes of me. Figure out why law is slower traffic to the right. Yet they won't drive in the right. Instead, they clog up traffic in the middle.


amen!


----------



## WorldCruzer (Jan 16, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> I cant NOT for the likes of me. Figure out why law is slower traffic to the right. Yet they won't drive in the right. Instead, they clog up traffic in the middle.


Or my favorite is the ones driving at best 1-2mph over the posted speed limit in the left-most lane with NO ONE in the middle/to the right and refusing to move over. So then you have a line of cars coming up behind them, getting over to the middle/right to pass, then moving back to the left. This weaving back and forth by the way is what causes accidents and traffic.......:banghead:


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> I cant NOT for the likes of me. Figure out why law is slower traffic to the right. Yet they won't drive in the right. Instead, they clog up traffic in the middle.


So true. The “slower” traffic KEEP RIGHT. would be a lot less weaving and having to pass on the right if they did that.


----------



## 1kulsol (Sep 9, 2017)

_







Originally Posted by *llbanks522*  
Anyway for me it’s:
93 Octane (Costco price in NJ today $2.79 for 87 and $3.05 for 93.
Drive in L6 ALL THE TIME
No “WOT” driving.

_

"As of this moment the local station is 3.159 for regular, 3.999 for premium. The nearest Costco is a 2 hr drive, even if you had a membership.
As far as WOT driving, the local interstate has an onramp so short that if you don't floor it you will be driving on the break down lane for awhile hoping to eventually get in between the line of semi's going 70 mph in the right lane. Vehicles in the left lanes typically are going 10-20 mph faster."

​at the Baton Rouge Costco .. premium was $2.749 when I left a couple of days ago​
​


----------



## farrand (May 25, 2018)

I replace more engines (or pistons) in the Malibu with the 1.5l than the Cruze. I can tell you that there is an updated set of pistons. GM is not 100% sure on the exact reason for failure just yet. So far they are leaning towards too lean of a fuel mixture combined with the higher heat that the 1.4 and 1.5 engines generates. The pistons crack in the ringlands and there is always a significant amount of carbon build up. My advice and what I am gonna do.....injector cleaner and top engine cleaner. High pressure fuel injection seems to produce alot of carbon build up. Then a new engine before warranty expires!!!!

And as a GM tech for as long as I can remember, we are not too worried if you have a "tune" in your car, think about that for a minute. Tunes are usually in a performance style car such as a Vette or CTS-V. The Cruze is not in our radar for tunes and the like.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

In regards to "how much" or "how many" engine failures, Consumer Reports had a recent owner survey, and I just checked online the the reliability results. For 2017, it dropped to 1/5, the worse rating, with "engine major" category being one of the trouble spots.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

farrand said:


> I replace more engines (or pistons) in the Malibu with the 1.5l than the Cruze....And as a GM tech.....


What about the 1.5 Equinox? Any replacements on those yet?


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 17, 2018)

farrand said:


> I replace more engines (or pistons) in the Malibu with the 1.5l than the Cruze. I can tell you that there is an updated set of pistons. *GM is not 100% sure on the exact reason for failure just yet.* So far they are leaning towards too lean of a fuel mixture combined with the higher heat that the 1.4 and 1.5 engines generates. The pistons crack in the ringlands and there is always a significant amount of carbon build up. My advice and what I am gonna do.....injector cleaner and top engine cleaner. High pressure fuel injection seems to produce alot of carbon build up. Then a new engine before warranty expires!!!!
> 
> And as a GM tech for as long as I can remember, we are not too worried if you have a "tune" in your car, think about that for a minute. Tunes are usually in a performance style car such as a Vette or CTS-V. The Cruze is not in our radar for tunes and the like.


Regarding the bolded part, what is the reason that it seems that almost all of the reports I've read about involve at least the #1 cylinder? What is different about that cylinder than the others?


----------



## farrand (May 25, 2018)

no clue why number one is always the victim.............


----------



## farrand (May 25, 2018)

SilverCruzer said:


> What about the 1.5 Equinox? Any replacements on those yet?


16 and 17 years were 2.4 and 3.6l still. no issues on the 18 yet


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

farrand said:


> 16 and 17 years were 2.4 and 3.6l still. no issues on the 18 yet


Right. Given that there are now several hundred out there now, was wondering if any trend is starting.


----------



## CruzinMN (Jun 12, 2018)

I recently had my 2016.5 Cruze with 23,000 miles get all 4 pistons replaced. No new engine. 

Does anyone know if these new pistons are re-engineered to prevent the problem from happening again, or will I be dealing with this again in another 20,000 miles? 

Will GM extend my powertrain warranty if I get a piston problem, say at 80,000 miles? This is my biggest concern at this point.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

with them having to replace all 4 pistons, is there a reason the engine is not being replaced?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Maybe gm is being cheap. But one has to wonder why all 4 pistons. 

I don't think I'd be happy to have 4 new pistons without a new block to go with those new pistons. Or at the very least, new cylinder sleeves.


----------



## Heretic (Apr 25, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> Maybe gm is being cheap. But one has to wonder why all 4 pistons.
> 
> I don't think I'd be happy to have 4 new pistons without a new block to go with those new pistons. Or at the very least, new cylinder sleeves.


Sounds to me like there was some cylinder wall damage that couldn't be honed out, so GM went cheap and re-bored it, which would require 4 new pistons that match the over-bore. Any re-boring would require all 4 pistons because they have to be balanced. A 4-banger would shake itself to death with 3 pistons of one size and 1 of another.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Heretic said:


> Sounds to me like there was some cylinder wall damage that couldn't be honed out, so GM went cheap and re-bored it, which would require 4 new pistons that match the over-bore. Any re-boring would require all 4 pistons because they have to be balanced. A 4-banger would shake itself to death with 3 pistons of one size and 1 of another.


Yeah. That thought come to mind after i posted and went to bed.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Typically they replace the block if there is cylinder wall damage. That doesn't always happen when these things let go.

They are replacing all 4 pistons with the updated piston design so that they don't fail in the same fashion again and result in another warranty claim and a pissed-off customer (hopefully).


----------



## CruzinMN (Jun 12, 2018)

So is this issue believed to be fixed for 2018s and beyond?

Sent from my RS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

CruzinMN said:


> So is this issue believed to be fixed for 2018s and beyond?
> 
> Sent from my RS988 using Tapatalk


Guess we'll find out!

I'm sure GM is tired of warrantying them, so it would be in their best interest to fix the LSPI issues with the 1.4/1.5T motors in production as quickly as possible.


----------



## ditty8107 (May 25, 2018)

So I have been doing a considerable amount of reading on lspi. The typical reading states that it happens with low engine speed and pushing into the gas hard for high load. They have two theories. One from carbon build up and another from oil droplets auto igniting. They also make a statement about oils that have detergents that are high in calcium being higher risk as well as non-synthetic being a higher risk. 

So the dexos 1 gen 2 standard is supposed to help "fix" some of the issues. I also had read that the oil makes a difference with AMSoil being a leader in the reduction of LSPI incidents. Also to be noted that lower oil viscosity makes a difference in the LSPI. 

I originally went about trying to figure out what driving techniques I could use to help prevent LSPI but didn't end up finding that info.


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

ditty8107 said:


> So I have been doing a considerable amount of reading on lspi. The typical reading states that it happens with low engine speed and pushing into the gas hard for high load. They have two theories. One from carbon build up and another from oil droplets auto igniting. They also make a statement about oils that have detergents that are high in calcium being higher risk as well as non-synthetic being a higher risk.
> 
> So the dexos 1 gen 2 standard is supposed to help "fix" some of the issues. I also had read that the oil makes a difference with AMSoil being a leader in the reduction of LSPI incidents. Also to be noted that lower oil viscosity makes a difference in the LSPI.
> 
> I originally went about trying to figure out what driving techniques I could use to help prevent LSPI but didn't end up finding that info.


I agree I read all of the same things though as stated I do not have "proof" there is alot of information from many sources ditty8107 sums it up pretty well. So I think whatever your manual say mind you it's the same manual that when with probably every Cruze that cracked a piston. GM needed to do something and I think going to full synthetic 0-20 would help. So I would check with a quality dealers service dept. Dont talk to the service advisor they dont know shut. Ask the service manager if your owners manual is still correct. I know that they amended the Malibu's manual with a letter to affected customers. I guess Cruze owners maybe dont rate as high. Sure follow your manual blow a piston fet it fixed under warranty and hassle or maybe prevent the problem in the first place with a short conversation.


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

alanl11 said:


> I agree I read all of the same things though as stated I do not have "proof" there is alot of information from many sources ditty8107 sums it up pretty well. So I think whatever your manual say mind you it's the same manual that when with probably every Cruze that cracked a piston. GM needed to do something and I think going to full synthetic 0-20 would help. So I would check with a quality dealers service dept. Dont talk to the service advisor they dont know shut. Ask the service manager if your owners manual is still correct. I know that they amended the Malibu's manual with a letter to affected customers. I guess Cruze owners maybe dont rate as high. Sure follow your manual blow a piston fet it fixed under warranty and hassle or maybe prevent the problem in the first place with a short conversation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Since you meantioned it, 2018 Cruze takes 0W-20 oil. No idea if engine specifications are different though. 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## EmpireCruzeRS (Jun 14, 2018)

Just got a 2018. Hope I'm in the clear.


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

HatchLifeRS said:


> Since you meantioned it, 2018 Cruze takes 0W-20 oil. No idea if engine specifications are different though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


Yes I have an '18 as well, 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

EmpireCruzeRS said:


> Just got a 2018. Hope I'm in the clear.


Me too I think we have upgraded pistons,
But no confirmation.
To soon to tell as it happens around the 20,000 k mark plus or minus a few.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## EmpireCruzeRS (Jun 14, 2018)

I plan on forged. But my gf wants Mazda 3 tended to first lol


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

If it's LSPI from low rpm and heavy pedal acceleration. 

Seems to me the problem would be solved by raising the rpm threshold to match more inline of transmissions from yesteryear. 

When you're coasting along. Your running at 1200 rpm. That's lugging the engine. Raise it to 1700. 

Motors used to go up to 3000 roughly and drop to 2000 in the next gear. But that was back in 3 and 4 speeds. 

Now we go up to 1700 and drop to 1200. If you're a medium throttle type person. I don't like the engine that low. For a lot of reasons i was taught back in the day. So i don't run that low.


----------



## GraySkies (Feb 6, 2018)

Just FYI for all those worried about whether they should get rid of their car, because of the potential piston issue... I got a new engine in mine, wih zero hassle, and they only had my car for 5 days (I got a loaner while they had it). With the new engine, I got another 3 years/100k warranty extension on the new engine. I feel pretty well taken care of, even though that is an issue with these.


----------



## GraySkies (Feb 6, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> If it's LSPI from low rpm and heavy pedal acceleration.
> 
> Seems to me the problem would be solved by raising the rpm threshold to match more inline of transmissions from yesteryear.
> 
> ...


If this would improve matters, then it seems like those with automatics could actually reduce their chance of having the issue if they get a tune. I think I read on one of the BNR tune threads that it involves significant transmission remapping also...


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

GraySkies said:


> Just FYI for all those worried about whether they should get rid of their car, because of the potential piston issue... I got a new engine in mine, wih zero hassle, and they only had my car for 5 days (I got a loaner while they had it). With the new engine, I got another 3 years/100k warranty extension on the new engine. I feel pretty well taken care of, even though that is an issue with these.


According to teh post up above. He's only getting 4 new pistons. GM might be changing their plan of repairs. MIGHT.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

GraySkies said:


> If this would improve matters, then it seems like those with automatics could actually reduce their chance of having the issue if they get a tune. I think I read on one of the BNR tune threads that it involves significant transmission remapping also...


I tried the tune. Don't think I'll be trying again.


----------



## CruzinMN (Jun 12, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> According to teh post up above. He's only getting 4 new pistons. GM might be changing their plan of repairs. MIGHT.


Correct. Mine just happened a few weeks ago and they just did the pistons. They said they base it off what they see inside when they take it apart. Apparently my cylinders walls weren't damaged or damaged enough.

Sent from my RS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

GraySkies said:


> If this would improve matters, then it seems like those with automatics could actually reduce their chance of having the issue if they get a tune. I think I read on one of the BNR tune threads that it involves significant transmission remapping also...


 IMO this is so F'd up. You hear about all of these cracked pistons and the reasons why, and "upgraded Pistons"
Tune or not tune ? 

Will tuning help I be leave it may, but if not there is the warranty issue. Granted it seems like most on that experience a cracked piston are Not Tuned (except for taxman on YouTube.) So is that proof that a tune prevents it, then you hear that on FB a couple guys with tunes had the issue, But not one one about what their warranty status ended up being, Tunner's say revert back to stock and dealers wont see anything abnormal to cause them to look deeper, and we've never had a warranty denied. Statment taken with a grain of salt.

I would like to see ONE person with a tune and a cracked piston to state whether or not it was repaired under warranty after replacing the stock tune.

This kind of information I think would be invaluable at least for myself as because I want to tune my '18 RS very badly but am very concerned about cracking a piston and being denied warranty, 
I'm not too worried about any other events but these dammed cracked pistons.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

alanl11 said:


> This kind of information I think would be invaluable at least for myself as because I want to tune my '18 RS very badly but am very concerned about cracking a piston and being denied warranty,
> I'm not too worried about any other events but these dammed cracked pistons.


You and me both!


----------



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

Yes exactly. I even have a 2016 gen2 and I still have my warranty, 21,000 miles! I found someone on Instagram who has done exhaust work and had an intake, and took it into the shop just how it was. Still got the warranty when his pistons blew. I only have a Y-pipe and resonater/muffler delete on mine so I think they'll be fine I guess, how are they gonna deny me?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

There's one guy on youtube. And the link is somewhere on this forum. 


He did an exhaust mod and tune. He reversed the tune to stock computer form but left the exhaust. GM told he had to put the exhaust back to stock. And that they wouldn't warranty his engine. He paid $3500 for a new engine.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

alanl11 said:


> I would like to see ONE person with a tune and a cracked piston to state whether or not it was repaired under warranty after replacing the stock tune.




A guy on Youtube put up a video of him hooking up the AutoCal and putting the stock tune back in, but I believe he didn't put the catalytic converter back in, which must have thrown up a CEL. He ended up paying for his own engine repairs.


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

Taxman said:


> A guy on Youtube put up a video of him hooking up the AutoCal and putting the stock tune back in, but I believe he didn't put the catalytic converter back in, which must have thrown up a CEL. He ended up paying for his own engine repairs.


 Yes He also had a big BNR sticker on his back window along with other racing stickers.
One thing I noticed that hasn't been mentioned is, I think he screwed up putting the stock tune back, from what I understand you need to go back to TOTAL stock by using the "Full Program flash" on the autocal he just did it on the regular upgrade program full program erases and puts everything back the other way only whats changed I believe maybe [email protected] can confirm this if he see's this.


----------



## Keyzbum (Sep 11, 2011)

alanl11 said:


> IMO this is so F'd up. You hear about all of these cracked pistons and the reasons why, and "upgraded Pistons"
> Tune or not tune ?
> 
> Will tuning help I be leave it may, but if not there is the warranty issue. Granted it seems like most on that experience a cracked piston are Not Tuned (except for taxman on YouTube.) So is that proof that a tune prevents it, then you hear that on FB a couple guys with tunes had the issue, But not one one about what their warranty status ended up being, Tunner's say revert back to stock and dealers wont see anything abnormal to cause them to look deeper, and we've never had a warranty denied. Statment taken with a grain of salt.
> ...


They have updating pistons for 7 years now???Hahahahah
2011 Eco 1.4 Been dealing with pistons since 2015 ...
55k 2 Cracked pistons,, Tuned ,,Fixed under warranty .4 New pistons and head , engine rebuilt.Pulled tune and blow-off before having dealer look at.
55k 10 days later I return with no power- New turbo- under warranty.
67k Rebuilt motor gave up the ghost, New motor under warranty -Did Not have time to pull tune or blow-off valve -Dealer didn't bat an eye.
99.9k on it now -doing good- Warranty is over so now I over change the oil to help the turbo seals last..
3rd motor and 3rd windshield (stereo gets kinda destructive at times)..Love pushing the car till stability controls steps in...Not looking forward to replacing the Cruze......


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

Keyzbum said:


> They have updating pistons for 7 years now???Hahahahah
> 2011 Eco 1.4 Been dealing with pistons since 2015 ...
> 55k 2 Cracked pistons,, Tuned ,,Fixed under warranty .4 New pistons and head , engine rebuilt.Pulled tune and blow-off before having dealer look at.
> 55k 10 days later I return with no power- New turbo- under warranty.
> ...


Awesome what tune do you have?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Keyzbum (Sep 11, 2011)

alanl11 said:


> Awesome what tune do you have?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I am running the Trifecta tune. I am running Version 1, Tune is turned on/off by the shifter position .
The engine tune is Ok But the trans tune is FFiing Awesome


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

How is tune turned off/on by shifter position?

It's programmed to be turned off/on with the cruise button.


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

Keyzbum said:


> I am running the Trifecta tune. I am running Version 1, Tune is turned on/off by the shifter position .
> The engine tune is Ok But the trans tune is FFiing Awesome


Yea I know that's the main reason I ordered the BNR tune today, to fix the tranny.
I went with BNR for like you say the engine tune is ok, I dont want to be stuck with a generic one fits all tune. 
BNR will fine tune it for me. They are more expensive but worth the money.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

alanl11 said:


> IMO this is so F'd up. You hear about all of these cracked pistons and the reasons why, and "upgraded Pistons"
> Tune or not tune ?
> 
> Will tuning help I be leave it may, but if not there is the warranty issue. Granted it seems like most on that experience a cracked piston are Not Tuned (except for taxman on YouTube.) So is that proof that a tune prevents it, then you hear that on FB a couple guys with tunes had the issue, But not one one about what their warranty status ended up being, Tunner's say revert back to stock and dealers wont see anything abnormal to cause them to look deeper, and we've never had a warranty denied. Statment taken with a grain of salt.
> ...


I did some extensive digging on GMs tech site when I had access and I can tell you the computers keep a log of changes made along with a counter of number of changes, they are targeting the trucks with power up kits, any hard part failure they instruct the tech to upload the contents of the ecm


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

KENSTV123 said:


> I did some extensive digging on GMs tech site when I had access and I can tell you the computers keep a log of changes made along with a counter of number of changes, they are targeting the trucks with power up kits, any hard part failure they instruct the tech to upload the contents of the ecm


I would love a link to that sight of you would PM it to me please to poke around in I'm still very curious and want to find out all I can.
I saw the TBS about what I believe your referring to and it started with the the truck in 15 and has since added performance and 4 cylinder TDI 
The big thing to point out that the TBS doesnt require the write count just verification that the "part numbers " CVS values match tec
Even more important that only some dealer are required to send this to GM to get warranty preapproval my dealer is authorized to determine warranty status on there own but required to keep the part number checksums shot on file for future refferance.
This is the main reason that I ordered my tune today. I put it back to stock my dealer will fix it. Though there is still risk involved.
But I feel much more confident for sure.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Keyzbum (Sep 11, 2011)

snowwy66 said:


> How is tune turned off/on by shifter position?
> 
> It's programmed to be turned off/on with the cruise button.


Not Mine.
Bought car 9-10-11 Got it tuned 10-1-11
Super early tunes were on/off with shifter placement (Auto(right side)=off___ AutoStick(left side)=on)...V.1
V.2 were cruise button selected on/off.
My tune folder has 4 tunes
No ECP 11-2011
With ECP 12-2012
No ECP w/BOV 11-2011
With ECP w/BOV 12-2012


----------



## Erikkgonzalez (Aug 20, 2017)

VWGUY said:


> Just wondering if GM has a fix that is all. We here people having the issue and getting there vehicle fixed, but no real reason why it happening.


It is early 16.5 I've had pistons 1 and 3 replaced at 45k now I have 60k so im screwed if 2 and 4 but I wasn't going to cough up money to fix them I'd rather have my mechanic replace them for far cheaper.


----------



## igotowned (Jul 22, 2018)

Just bought a used 2017 cruze someone how missed this post ond other posts while looking around for known issues. 
Had 20k miles which was high but going by today standards not bad for a car that should last 200k miles easy. 

My car always had a slight sputter so i did what most do call service said i was going to add some fuel injector cleaner maybe when sitting in lot fuel went stale. 
Now 40 days after driving it check engine light comes on and rough engine stalls out once I was 4 min away from dick wickerstorm chevy. 

I told them what was going on they would look at it within 30 min. They told me it was a cracked piston and cyclinder #1 only has 140 psi . 
I was 40 min from home asked if i leave it can you get me ride or loaner. 
They said no. 
So i asked can i drive home bring it back they said sure drive it home come back when they have a car/ loaner . 
Also I asked if this is common or known issue never heard a new/used car such low mile have cracked piston. 

They said it's not common only once in while it happens. So made appointment for day days later. So long story short i read online about the known issue 2016.5 2017 issues.

Went back to dealer on appointment day I then told them said I read about the problem with pistons asked to please fix it right or i wont take it back. They said they can't help me with warranty issue sent me away. Mind you i was not rude or anything.
I Just wanted my new car with 20k mile not to have to come back 5k mile or so for same problem like i have been reading about. They clearly knew they could not fix it right sent me away.
I spent my last money on this car and scared to death of what might be happening. I am broke atm due to buying my 6th-7th chevy car in my life. Diehard Chevy buyer. 
Now I called chevy headquarters they told me they would call the other dealer i brought it to to make sure fixed right. 
But they also said a bulletin went out to all GM/chevy about the known piston problem and said in bulletin to only fix the broken part under warranty. 

So we are all screwed if it happens again if you go past the warrenty. They are not going to drop a motor in if no signs of needing it or replace all pistons . 
Just the cracked one or any part showing no signs of damage.

Also note they let me take car home the first time knowing it had cracked piston. Funny how they said cracked piston like they knew it without even taking it apart. Only a test was done on compression. I smell class action or recall.


----------



## crunch21 (Jul 16, 2018)

Ive been looking around at other low displacement turbo engines with low torque peaks for LSPI issues. Just kinda curious if the issue is common to the type of engine or just chevy. Havent been able to find much elsewhere though. Will say that new honda civic has soooo many issues i cant believe what im reading over in those forums...i probably would have picked up a civic if it wasnt like $5000 more and had a CVT (and wasnt ugly as sin), not im sort of glad i didnt.

Im actually seeing less issues overall with the cruze (excluding first gen)....so the pistons get wrecked under warranty. 

I am very curious to see if the re-designed pistons in the newer model years even have this issue. Part of me thinks its too early to see '18's with these issues but then people were reporting cracked pistons (in the malibu too) pretty **** early in the engines life. think i saw a few with 5k-10k miles on it with those earlier gen models.

Are cracked pistons from LSPI really that common of an issue? Realistically speaking how many (% wise) would you guess see this issue?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

crunch21 said:


> Ive been looking around at other low displacement turbo engines with low torque peaks for LSPI issues. Just kinda curious if the issue is common to the type of engine or just chevy. Havent been able to find much elsewhere though. Will say that new honda civic has soooo many issues i cant believe what im reading over in those forums...i probably would have picked up a civic if it wasnt like $5000 more and had a CVT (and wasnt ugly as sin), not im sort of glad i didnt.
> 
> Im actually seeing less issues overall with the cruze (excluding first gen)....so the pistons get wrecked under warranty.
> 
> ...


Subaru has constant issues with cracked pistons, but that's mostly a crap design (EJ). Mazda had issues early on (2.3 MazdaSpeed3/6). BMW has had cracked piston issues. 

Ford and Honda run their DI engines pig-rich to avoid LSPI issues. Instead, they have fuel dilution issues (especially the Honda 1.5T). GM runs their DI motors quite lean. Better fuel economy for a turbo motor than usual, BUT you have a higher tendency for LSPI events to occur.


----------



## igotowned (Jul 22, 2018)

I think it's a mixture of bad / cheap metal and chemical in fuels overall weaken piston to cause failure. 
We never saw these problems unless extreme stress on engine years ago till cheap metal started coming into play.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

igotowned said:


> I think it's a mixture of bad / cheap metal and chemical in fuels overall weaken piston to cause failure.
> We never saw these problems unless extreme stress on engine years ago till cheap metal started coming into play.


We also didn't see [gasoline] engines making peak torque at 1500 RPM


----------



## igotowned (Jul 22, 2018)

True which is why you need better metals.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> We also didn't see [gasoline] engines making peak torque at 1500 RPM


More importantly, we didn't see BMEP over 300psi, especially in engines running on 87 octane gas.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

What does the Malibu 1.5 ECM update do, enrich the fuel profile?

https://gm.oemdtc.com/7357/17019-02...ing-cracked-piston-2016-2017-chevrolet-malibu


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Taxman said:


> What does the Malibu 1.5 ECM update do, enrich the fuel profile?
> 
> https://gm.oemdtc.com/7357/17019-02...ing-cracked-piston-2016-2017-chevrolet-malibu


Basically. Detunes the low end a bit and adds fuel. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Erikkgonzalez (Aug 20, 2017)

CruzinMN said:


> I recently had my 2016.5 Cruze with 23,000 miles get all 4 pistons replaced. No new engine.
> 
> Does anyone know if these new pistons are re-engineered to prevent the problem from happening again, or will I be dealing with this again in another 20,000 miles?
> 
> Will GM extend my powertrain warranty if I get a piston problem, say at 80,000 miles? This is my biggest concern at this point.


This was my concern. But unfortunately no. I for some reason only got 2 pistons replaced. I reached 60k miles 2 weeks ago so I purchased an extended warranty good for 36k miles. I love my Cruze but I had to fight my dealer to replace all 4 pistons which they didn't want to so now I'm in the hopefully my pistons don't mess up.


----------



## igotowned (Jul 22, 2018)

The bulletin sent out to all dealers state do not replace all pistons unless they are broken. So they know they will fail in time and want to wait till they fail before replace. And hope that it goes past the warranty period. 
Bad move for chevy I am no longer supporting and soon will be on channel 5 news and a tech guy on utube that has 40k-50k sub


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

igotowned said:


> The bulletin sent out to all dealers state do not replace all pistons unless they are broken. So they know they will fail in time and want to wait till they fail before replace. And hope that it goes past the warranty period.
> Bad move for chevy I am no longer supporting and soon will be on channel 5 news and a tech guy on utube that has 40k-50k sub


Which bulletin? Most I've heard of have had all 4 pistons replaced if they are a 16-17.


----------



## igotowned (Jul 22, 2018)

They did not tell me which one it is but super told me so. So you can fight the dealer all you want they cant and wont replace unless gone / cracked.


----------



## igotowned (Jul 22, 2018)

BTW my 2017 chevy cruse #1 piston was cracked and replaced I called chevy they told dealer do not replace the others unless cracked. I need to drive it more because last I checked i was only getting 20ish miles per gallon. Not happy about this.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

I thought they were installing beefed up pistons to reduce the likelihood of repeat failure, which would have to be installed in sets. 

Sounds like they're giving the owners an incentive to drive it until it quits instead of shutting it down as soon as the knocking starts. "We have to replace the entire engine because you ran it into the ground with a broken piston".

Can you have the 3 'good' pistons inspected with penetrating dye, and if you can point out the fatigue cracks will GM replace them?
https://magnaflux.com/Magnaflux/Products/Liquid-Penetrant-Testing.htm


----------



## igotowned (Jul 22, 2018)

Update my 2016.5 - 2017 Cruze once again came up with engine code on other cylinder less than 2 k miles later. So now this is second piston/cylinder fail. They will do nothing to fix other than fix one piston if that is all it shows. So I traded in for new car. Problem is now I pay more in long run. 

So moral of the story is don't buy GM or chevy they do not stand by it's product.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Sorry to hear about you're issues it really sucks when dealers screw with people. I can tell you that I have NEVER replace less than 4 pistons in a 1.4 or a 1.5. And usually do my best to make sure the car gets an engine, very thoroughly checking for heavy scoring in the bores, or wiped out crosshatching, both which necessitate a new engine.
TSB 18NA171 is the relevant service information, and unless it's been updated in the last month, it states to replace all 4 pistons, replace oil with the Dexos1gen2, and clean the Throttle body. Additionally there is an updated ECM calibration that can be flashed.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

@*Ma v e n* , do you have any idea what the ratio of cars sold to pistons broken is?

Are we talking 1%, 5%, less than 1%?
And how many of them have stickers from quick lube shops on the windshields?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Haven't seen anybody speak up about lube stickers yet.

See many free stickers though


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Taxman said:


> @*Ma v e n* , do you have any idea what the ratio of cars sold to pistons broken is?
> 
> Are we talking 1%, 5%, less than 1%?
> And how many of them have stickers from quick lube shops on the windshields?


The last numbers I saw, that I'm not supposed to...I'm nobody to be clear. I want to recollect that it was something like 1800 sets of pistons had been replace, and a smaller number if engines. Maybe the total population repaired was 2500? Now this is across all application of the 1.4 and 1.5 SGE, as they use the same pistons. Regardless, that puts the warranty rate below 1%, perhaps even below 0.25% across all SGE engines



snowwy66 said:


> Haven't seen anybody speak up about lube stickers yet.
> 
> See many free stickers though


 in my experience, none of the cars I've done have held rigorously to the required maintenance schedule. I personally haven't seen an SGE go when on a verifiable diet of name brand full synthetic oil changes before 7500miles. 90%+ of the cars I've seen involved had aftermarket filters as well, I'd say none had ACD filters, but that's not true because one of the first Malibus I ever did hadn't even had it's first oil change.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Ma v e n said:


> 90%+ of the cars I've seen involved had aftermarket filters as well, I'd say none had ACD filters, but that's not true because one of the first Malibus I ever did hadn't even had it's first oil change.


Was the oil life at 0%, or was it not yet time for its first oil change?
I assume that car was built before the oil meeting 2nd Generation Dexos requirements was used in the factory?

Can you estimate how many you've personally worked on?
It seems like dozens of cars repaired would mean thousands of cars sold, but I have no idea how many Malibus and Cruzes your employer sells. 

Was there any pattern to which piston failed first?

We had one member here who claimed that two out of two failed in his family, using more than one quick lube shop and always with Dexos oil specified. Brand of quick lube wasn't mentioned. 

I bought a jug of Pennzoil Platinum last month, it's first generation Dexos1, and SN, not SN Plus. I looked it up on Pennzoil's web site and the Platinum was reformulated in May 2018 to make it meet SN Plus, and mine was more than half a year old when I bought it. It seems like any Pennzoil linked oil franchise wouldn't have been able to supply good oil until this past summer. 

I checked Valvoline, found a press release from early March 2018 claiming that Valvoline was the first to address LSPI and meet the not yet official SN Plus standard, but nothing to suggest any of their oils met that standard before March. At least Pennzoil recognizes old oil might be on the shelves and specifically tells us which products are safe. It's entirely possible that Valvoline Instant Oil change was using unsafe oil before 2018, even if you paid extra for synthetic. 

My 2016 was built in May 2016, with dealer oil changes in February and November of 2017. I assume that it always had ACD 5W30 Dexos1Gen2 in it before this month (now has 0W20 M1 EP Dexos1Gen2 in it). The Gen2 oil was in the factories 2-3 months before my car was assembled, right?


----------



## CruzinMN (Jun 12, 2018)

Just to add to the previous couple posts. I have a 2016.5 and had one piston fail. The dealer replaced all 4 pistons.

Regarding oil changes - mine were all done at the dealer and at around 20-30% oil life.

Sent from my RS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 17, 2018)

A while back, someone (I don't know who) posted this:



> I'm sure there is a calibration that was released to reduce e the likelihood of piston damage due to LSPI/stochastic preignition.
> 
> It wouldn't have been "offered" to you because it wasn't part of a recall or service update program. It was only I stalled in cars that had piston failure, or were ECM programmed for some other reason following the release of the calibration. It's a not an update that was released to all cars, and GM doesn't instruct techs to program modules just to make sure they are current anymore. You could ask them to see if there's an updated calibration next time youre in for service...Your relationship with your service dept will determine how that request is handled.



Does anyone (maybe the original poster perhaps?) know what it is to specifically ask for? Or just ask about "updated calibration"? The last time I ever asked service writers about anything I've heard on the internet they act like they have no idea what I'm talking about and the question usually is "Do you have a TSB number?" I gave them a TSB number on something once (a Silverado) and he acted like he was sorry he asked because he wasn't actually expecting I'd have it I guess. Or is this issue with the Cruze even part of a TSB anyway?


----------



## FrankVWTDI (Sep 16, 2017)

Premier17 said:


> I don't think I've read of any instances where it WASN'T the #1 piston that bit the dust.


That seems to be the case. Is there some way to turn off the auto start?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

FrankVWTDI said:


> That seems to be the case. Is there some way to turn off the auto start?


L6


----------



## cp-the-nerd (Jun 7, 2017)

A lot of people seem to be put off by the cost of using premium as a preventative measure. Just use premium in the hot summer months when the weather is by far the most abusive on the turbocharged engine. The odds of pre-ignition from heatsoak is basically nonexistent for most of the year.

Without fail, if my wife runs 87 octane too long into may/june, the engine starts to bog down from a stop and fuel economy drops 2-3 mpg. So from mid May to September we run premium and the car is perfectly happy. I think we're around 40,000 miles now.

Basically once you start hitting 80-85 degrees, use premium. Maybe that's 6 months of the year down south, but that still cuts the added cost of premium in half.


----------

